# Autoglym Lifeshine - A Review



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

Now before I start, I'm not an avid car detailer by any means just like my car to look good.

Had Autoglym Lifeshine on my 07 reg Leon Cupra (Inferi Black) and was very disappointed with the Lifeshine, I got it free of charge and found it didn't do much for the exterior, left a white residue on the interior and made the windows greasy. It actually spoilt the new car feel.

Didn't bother with it on the Condor Grey TT and it still looked great at 3.5 years old with just a good wash every couple of weeks.

Bought the Phantom Black TT and as black is hard work, considered Lifeshine for the exterior only. This would have been £250 (the same price as the whole car would have cost on the Cupra) or £500 for the full car.

Decided against it in the end, but had a few issues at handover with swirl marks and the car not being preped properly and they offered the full Lifeshine free of charge, although it was probably about 6 weeks before it got applied.

Had it applied and yet again is a case of why did I bother?

I've found that unless you keep on top of polishing it the car starts to look dull after a couple of months. Same issues with white residue on the interior and it had lost the beading of water droplets after about a month.

Spend a couple of hours on Saturday polishing with Super Resin Polish finished off with Autoglym Gloss Protector and it looks good now, but I feel the Lifeshine isn't adding anything at all. You still need to regularly polish the car to keep it looking smart.

The pack of polishes etc is pretty good, but something you can buy for around £50 anyway.


----------



## Kanikuman (May 13, 2010)

In my opinion, ditch the Autoglym products and try something good like Dodo Juice. You won't look back.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Sounds about righ for thus sort of stuff


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

Kanikuman said:


> In my opinion, ditch the Autoglym products and try something good like Dodo Juice. You won't look back.


I do use some Dodo Juice stuff, have the glass cleaner and wash stuff.

Any ideas which of their products would be similar to the Autoglym SRP and Gloss Protector?

Currently have car cleaning products coming out of my ears, got 1.5 bags worth of Autoglym stuff (the green ones that come when you buy Lifeshine), a load of Audi branded stuff I got as a goodwill gesture (the bug cleaner is ace) plus all the stuff I've bought in the past...


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

I'm indifferent to AG Lifeshine, it might be good if applied with consideration to application instructions and by people who show a little care. I've treated a few new cars at dealerships and worked alongside the dealer people applying the stuff - they were getting through a car an hour; easy money for the dealerships!

Those who know me will be aware of my past love for most things Swissvax - great stuff with even greater prices recently. Without going into too much detail (crap pun!) I broke my association with them but carried on using their products; I wasn't going to cut my nose off to spite my face! At the same time I started looking for a replacement range of products. Spent a fortune trying the "latest and greatest" products which all failed miserably...then I gave Zaino a go.
My thoughts are here: viewtopic.php?f=31&t=268337

It really is good and for not too much cash is worthy of consideration. Please remember, I've no association with Zaino.

I've used it on 3 of our cars; wife's TT - this was given a full Zaino treatment around this time last year (Zaino All-in-One, 2 coats of Z5 and 2 coats ofZ2) since then it has had a dose of Zaino CS which added more depth and gloss - I used it only to test its claims for durability for this coming winter.
Not much in the way of pictures but this is fairly recent, so getting close to a year with nothing more than washes.










Next is the winter run around, '97 Rav, modestly looked after paint wise, but this is it after nothing more than a single coat ofZaino All-in-One









And finally, my newly acquired S type. This was owned by an elderly gent who gave it nothing more than a wash every now and then. The paint was really dull and lifeless - but I thought it potential! So, with nothing more than a wash, a serious claying and a single coat of Zaino All-in-One - no machine polishing, this is the result (it will get more Z treatment if it ever stops raining)




























So, if you want something close to AG Lifeshine try Zaino...it falls into the same generic category as AG lifeshine being a synthetic sealant. DoDo stuff is IIRC all wax, which is nowhere near as durable. Amongst its wax peers it doesn't do too well in the durability stakes...all in my opinion of course :wink:

The group buy for Zaino is still current, well worth the modest invest in the All-in-One product alone which provides excellent protection, is easy to use and gives a rewarding/durable/easy to maintain finish.

If anyone needs a "what to get" list,let me know and I'll post here 

Dave

Edited to sort pic links!


----------

